# Blackened Sheepshead



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

1/4 cup flour
1 heaping tablespoon Cajun Spice
1 heaping teaspoon Garlic & Herb
1 level tablespoon Sea Salt
Wet fish with milk, dredge in spiced flour
Melt butter in frying pan over low heat
Add fish an turn heat to med high-high,
Blacken (not burn) both sides till fish flakes
Heat Rotel in pan with a little olive oil
Serve fish over Rotel
Sprinkle generously with Ghost Pepper powder... This is home ground 100% Ghost Pepper powder, not for the faint of heart.




Money Shot

Blackened Sheepshead over Extra Hot Rotel, sprinkled with Ghost Pepper powder.
Protection was necessary to keep this fish from randomly killing an innocent bystander.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

This post inspired me to try cooking some blackened flounder that I gigged last night. I have never had blackened fish, so it was my first time. 

It turned out pretty good. My wife and son liked it

I do have some burns on my lips and face from some grease that splattered when I put in a piece of fish that was too wet. That is a lesson learned.


----------

